# Bacon yeast smell help



## hbabler (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey guys, I am along time lurker and I need some wisdom.  I purchased a case of bellies from restaurant depot about a month ago and began the bacon making process.  I used Ruhlmans maple cure recipe, and due to some work issues my bacon stayed a little to long in the cure.  I have about 20 lbs smoked that came out perfect however the last 15 is in the fridge forming the pellicle and I get a faint smell of yeast or beer when I open the door.  The cure was kind of ropey when I pulled it out to rinse, I figure the issue is the relatively high sugar content.  Can I save this bacon?  I don't think the meat is spoiled but I am at a loss as what to do, rinse it? Dip it in water and vinegar?  Toss it?  Or something else?  Thanks for the help!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 7, 2015)

Rinse it....   dry it to form the pellicle and smoke it....     You are right about the sugar....  yeast was growing in the bucket.....   













bf215222_RopyStringyBrine1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 7, 2015



















cdf54037_RopyStringyBrine2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Aug 7, 2015


----------



## hbabler (Aug 8, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

